

Do startups outsource their hacking needs? - sourcePH

I'm an American hacker and I've lived in the Philippines for almost a decade. I'm considering the possibility of re-launch an outsource programming business that failed several years ago due to shall we say "less than steller" marketing efforts.<p>I can provide highly skilled engineers in C++, PHP/MySQL and many other languages for labor rates in the $1200 - $1800 a month ($7 - $11 per hour) range and the Filipino programmers I've hired in the past have been more focused and motivated than most others I have worked with throughout my long career in this industry.<p>Yet I'm struggling to understand whether or not IT startups are potential clients for outsource programming services, and I'm also not sure how to market the business successfully this time around.  Having a salesperson in the USA is something we didn't try the last time and perhaps it would be a productive approach, but perhaps other marketing techniques might make even more sense.<p>What do you think?<p>Are there startups that might hire me to provide their programming services on an outsource basis, or is my market limited only to well-established web and IT ventures?<p>Or should I be looking at other industries to find the best clients and customers for this type of business?<p>And what type of marketing should we be engaging in this time around?
======
wird
I think that many startups outsource their hacker needs, especially early on.
Contact me [wirdog at gmail dot com], I would love to find out more about what
your engineers can do for me.

~~~
sourcePH
Thanks for your interest wirdog, I will email you privately as requested.

My former partner had his own marketing ideas so we never tried to serve
startups before. He always claimed that startups do their own programming. His
big thing was to bid on contract jobs on scriptlance, getafreelancer, etc. but
those were mostly dead-end efforts. We seldom got any repeat work, and too
many advertisers care only for the lowest possible price rather than quality
or reliability. Go figure ...

------
awad
awadsayeed at gmail dot com, i'd be very interested in hearing from you

